# JD L130 snowblower(42inch)



## briansaumure (Nov 24, 2010)

The gearbox on my 42inch snowblower (attachment for my L130) has a broken shaft. The replacement part for it from JD is over $600. Does anyone know if JD is using third party parts on their blowers. I recently rebuilt the Tuff Torq transaxle in my L130 with parts directly from TT. JD wanted $800+ for the part...I spent just over $100 including shipping to repair the transaxle.
The gearbox on the snowblower looks very similar to many other makes and models...just hoping that they all come from the same source??

Any thoughts???


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken your snowblower should not be completely interchangable with other snowblowers. I did a search on your L130 to determine the manufacturer and found that it was made by John Deere and not some other company, therefore the parts may be different. Hopefully someone with more experience with these tractors will come along to confirm this. Thanks 

_*Welcome to the forum!*_


----------



## briansaumure (Nov 24, 2010)

The John Deere part # for my broken gear box is GXH48111...they call it a "worm gear drive". 
The worm gear drive has three shafts.
The input shaft sheared(not the gears) most likely from hitting multiple hunchs of ice hidden in the snow.
The two output shafts on the worm gear drive hold the augers for the 42inch unit.
I am not sure if JD manufactures this part or they purchase the assembly from another manufacturer. 
I am hoping that other snowblower manufacturers source their worm gear drives from a common source???
I cannot believe the pricing for this JD part.


----------



## BUSTER (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought a used 42 inch JD snowblower attachment. The gears were demolished and JD wanted 695.00 to replace gearbow as a unit. Took the gearbox apart and noted the measurements. Lo and behold it turns out that the gearbox is the same as what is in a Cub Cadet snowblower attachment. Bought both gears for 125.00 
at cub- cadet dealership. 
Fits perfectly. 
The part number for the blower is 190-303 checked website WWW.partstree.com


----------



## hallsie1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I came across this conversation when I was searching for a part. I was hoping you could help me. The brass gear in my gear box (the same as yours was) was split and I'm having trouble finding a replacement with out buying the entire gear box which is $300+. Where did you get your replacement part


----------

